# Bank statement for student visa?



## unregister (Sep 2, 2012)

hello,

I am Applying for student visa for Australia and have to show the bank statement.My consultant told me that you have to show at least 30 Lakhs (Pak Rs) in your bank statement.But if i made the statement today the money has to be in my account from past 3 months.

Is it the case?do i need to put that much of money in my account and wait for 3 months and then apply?

Thanks


----------



## Mazdiar (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes that is the case. You will have to show funds in your bank for a minimum of 3 months. The Department of Immigration wants to see that you have had the funds available with you consistently over a period of time and can support your education in Australia as against borrowing money from someone for a short term to show funds.


----------



## RecordBreaker (Oct 31, 2013)

unregister said:


> hello,
> 
> I am Applying for student visa for Australia and have to show the bank statement.My consultant told me that you have to show at least 30 Lakhs (Pak Rs) in your bank statement.But if i made the statement today the money has to be in my account from past 3 months.
> 
> ...


Along with the bank statement, if you give some evidence of property, your case will be even stronger.


----------



## unregister (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the response


----------



## hoon88 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mazdiar said:


> Yes that is the case. You will have to show funds in your bank for a minimum of 3 months. The Department of Immigration wants to see that you have had the funds available with you consistently over a period of time and can support your education in Australia as against borrowing money from someone for a short term to show funds.


Sorry to bump this thread, but my girlfriend is also applying college visa and is in need to show the bank statement in our bank account for the past 3 months showing there is $27000. But her student visa ends on March 14th. Right now, she has got the statement that was from December 30th which means she is short of 15-20 days. Is there anyway to bypass this requirement as she doesn't meet the requirements of 3 months? Writing a letter perhaps? or what if there is more money in the bank (say 37000?) Does that somewhat help?

Thanks


----------

